# Does anyone know what this disc is?



## mountainlee4 (9 mo ago)

Hi all, this is a 6ft tandem drag disk, the hitch bar are orange buck the disc axles have hints of red on it. It also has some kind of feature that will turn the disc's straight that aid in moving the disc from field to field, you pull up on this lever and it'll turn the disc's back into a v-shape, I'm not sure if that's common on these drag disc's as I usually have three points, but I got this for free and couldn't turn it down. I think it's a farmall but I could be wrong, any ideas?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a great freebee, looks to be in good condition too, if it was all orange and in Oz, I would say a Napier, so someone on your side of the pond will have to help you with a brand.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

old and appears in better than most condition.

Sure a 3. is handier....you can lift it.

Nothing wrong with that one...grease it up..park it on a pallet or whatever to keep it out of the dirt.

Most die a horrible death from sitting in one spot under a tree in the lower 40.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mountainlee4 said:


> Hi all, this is a 6ft tandem drag disk, the hitch bar are orange buck the disc axles have hints of red on it. It also has some kind of feature that will turn the disc's straight that aid in moving the disc from field to field, you pull up on this lever and it'll turn the disc's back into a v-shape, I'm not sure if that's common on these drag disc's as I usually have three points, but I got this for free and couldn't turn it down. I think it's a farmall but I could be wrong, any ideas?
> View attachment 83039
> 
> View attachment 83038


For operation, it glides alright on the grass its add. To let it work the soil, add weights to the trays. 

The disc harrow is in nice condition. Some of these have been converted to 3PT and work very well. 

The rear gang of discs have self cleaning scrappers. A nice option.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaverick said:


> The rear gang of discs have self cleaning scrappers. A nice option.


 And the front gang too bmaverick, just hard to see.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

mountainlee4 said:


> Hi all, this is a 6ft tandem drag disk, the hitch bar are orange buck the disc axles have hints of red on it. It also has some kind of feature that will turn the disc's straight that aid in moving the disc from field to field, you pull up on this lever and it'll turn the disc's back into a v-shape, I'm not sure if that's common on these drag disc's as I usually have three points, but I got this for free and couldn't turn it down. I think it's a farmall but I could be wrong, any ideas?
> View attachment 83039
> 
> View attachment 83038





mountainlee4 said:


> Hi all, this is a 6ft tandem drag disk, the hitch bar are orange buck the disc axles have hints of red on it. It also has some kind of feature that will turn the disc's straight that aid in moving the disc from field to field, you pull up on this lever and it'll turn the disc's back into a v-shape, I'm not sure if that's common on these drag disc's as I usually have three points, but I got this for free and couldn't turn it down. I think it's a farmall but I could be wrong, any ideas?
> View attachment 83039
> 
> View attachment 83038


Yes a nice set of Disc Harrows . I think they use to have concrete weights made to go into the metal holders . The set I used we placed heavy logs onto it for better cutting of the ground after ploughing . The ones I used were made by Massey Ferguson .Those look like they're made by International Harvester


----------



## Rodney Checkalski (3 mo ago)

mountainlee4 said:


> Hi all, this is a 6ft tandem drag disk, the hitch bar are orange buck the disc axles have hints of red on it. It also has some kind of feature that will turn the disc's straight that aid in moving the disc from field to field, you pull up on this lever and it'll turn the disc's back into a v-shape, I'm not sure if that's common on these drag disc's as I usually have three points, but I got this for free and couldn't turn it down. I think it's a farmall but I could be wrong, any ideas?
> View attachment 83039
> 
> View attachment 83038


Hello,I don't know but it looks like the same disk my Dad had. He pulled it many acres with his 1950 FORD 8N which I have both on the farm. When he got a FORD 861 Diesel he use to hook a spring tooth drag behind it. Did you look real close for a tag or by chance if a Co. name isn't molded into the end hubs? I hope you find it brother. Sincerely Rod Checkalski/Weyerhaeuser,WI.


----------



## mountainlee4 (9 mo ago)

Rodney Checkalski said:


> Hello,I don't know but it looks like the same disk my Dad had. He pulled it many acres with his 1950 FORD 8N which I have both on the farm. When he got a FORD 861 Diesel he use to hook a spring tooth drag behind it. Did you look real close for a tag or by chance if a Co. name isn't molded into the end hubs? I hope you find it brother. Sincerely Rod Checkalski/Weyerhaeuser,WI.


I did look for a tag, but not the hubs, to my knowledge though, I believe they are blank


----------



## mountainlee4 (9 mo ago)

UPDATE:
So from my research, I've gathered a few things. This disc can be homemade, however it looks way to good to be homemade so I'm not going to ensure that just yet. However, The hitching system, with the lever you pull up to have your discs adjusted for field work, along with the weight trays appear to be off of a John Deere JA/JBA/JB discs, however, everything aft of that seems to be from a Dearborn pull type disc, including the paint could be a tell tale sign, However, all pull type Dearborn equipment used a tongue drawbar hitching system, but John Deere utilized this large round singular hole. The thing thats really tripping me up, from work and research, is that crank near the front gang, I assume to adjust the angle of the discs. I can not find a picture of this crank anywhere on any image of any pull disc. When it comes to work, the crank is a long rod threaded into a piece to which I assume is used to pull the discs inward and outward, the crank is completely unthreaded so I can't get it back into the "nut" piece. The previous owner stated that the lever used towards the front of the disc usually had a piece of string tied to it for the driver. He would have the front, and i assume the rear discs, pointed forward to easily transport the disc. He'd pull on the lever when reached the field, the lever would pull up, pull the hitch forward, and adjust the discs to their "work" position. In the picture, the hitch is in its work position.
I'm still unknown to what brand this is, however, I found this image on the internet, Note how literally everything is the same apart from the actual hitch, which has the resemblance to a John Deere Disc. If anyone can identify this disc for me, that'd be great, Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It might be a John Deere #6 Disc.


https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-equipment/auction-results/204669017/john-deere-6


----------

